# How long to receive a HAP ID after lodging application for 309/100?



## Liza (Mar 4, 2014)

Does anyone have an idea as to how long it will take to get a CO and a HAP ID in Canada once an application has been submitted please? (Subclass 309/100) Do all of the supporting documents need to be uploaded before that will happen? Our application is nearly complete and I had planned on submitting it this week. We have many of our supporting documents ready to upload but not all.

I do want to get the medical done as soon as possible because my partner is already in Australia and we are planning for me to go over for a 3 month stay (starting in May) then return to Canada to await the result. 

I know there is the Health Declaration route, could someone explain how the two processes differ please?

Thank you


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi (Jan 9, 2014)

As soon as you submit and pay for it you will have a link on the summary page which will take you the the emedical declaration with your HAP ID


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

My hubby had his hap ID before we even applied. You can get it by completing the "my health declaration" from within the immi account, which you can create at any time. This way people can start the medical process prior to even applying. 

Note though that medicals are only valid 12 months so it's up to you if you do them early and risk them expiring


----------



## Liza (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi and thank you for your responses. I would rather submit my application first as it is almost ready to go and because of the risk of the medicals expiring. 

Do I understand correctly from mexiwi that as soon as I have submitted my applicaiton and paid the fee I can go ahead with the emedical to receive my HAP ID - meaning I do not have to wait for a CO to give it to me?

Thanks


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi (Jan 9, 2014)

Liza said:


> Do I understand correctly from mexiwi that as soon as I have submitted my applicaiton and paid the fee I can go ahead with the emedical to receive my HAP ID - meaning I do not have to wait for a CO to give it to me?


No waiting for CO, will be a link from the summary page of your application.


----------



## Liza (Mar 4, 2014)

Thank you mexiwi!


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

What I was saying is that not only do you not have to wait for a CO, you don't even need to wait to submit. You can see the link to complete health declaration as soon as you have your immi account.


----------



## Liza (Mar 4, 2014)

Thank you kangaroogirl,

It seems things are changing faster than people can keep up. I had called the Australian Mission in Canada and they don't seem to have all the answers yet. I was told there that I could do the declaration then go for the medical before submitting, or submit and then have to wait for the CO in order to do the medical, which could be some delay. I am glad to hear that is not the case.

Thanks!


----------



## danegirl (Sep 15, 2013)

Actually, I'm fairly certain that emedical is only available to those who have not yet lodged their application. So if you do your medicals after you lodge, you have to wait for your CO. There is a flowchart somewhere explaining the process that I will try to find to post.


----------



## danegirl (Sep 15, 2013)

So there did exist flowcharts at one point, because I have posted links to them previously but now they don't exist anymore. The information I posted with the links though seemed to suggest that My Health Declarations/eMedical could be used after a visa was lodged, but that it might slow down the process. So again, it's up to you to whether you want to risk that they'll expire - consider low/high risk country, other extenuating circumstances that might slow down the process even further to decide if its worth it or not.


----------

